# Check it out!!!



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Check this bike out. this is my 1968 KTM Penton  . Equipt with a Sachs engin. Yep if ya want the stats on the bike you can go to---> http://www.pentonusa.org/prodyears/prodyears1.asp

Dose anyone els got any realy cool bikes? vintage or new :thumbsup:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

like i said in the other thread, nice looking one, atleast you keep her clean.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

ohh yea if im not riding it i go out there n clean it at least once a week. or if im riding it i clean it after ime done.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good thing to do. i do the same with my mowers, etc.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

You should do that wtith allengins if you care about them and you want them to work for like 60 years.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

clean em so they look and stay like new. you have no idea the abuse i've put em through and they still will last me years to come. use to mow an acre of high thick grass with a briggs 3.5 for years until i got my 6 a couple back, both are first pull starters. that little 3.5 has been through hell, mowed a dudes yard that seeded it and fertilized it tooooo much, clover leaves looked like my hand, went through it, runs perfectly. but thats because i take care of em.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

somtimes i will take an old crappy Dec engin and run it without oil just to wath it die. i think its the proper way to let a crappy engin go. wear out the rings. n wall. after that its oficialy scrap. but my good engins i keep good care of there was only two i did this to cause they were old but not clasics and just plane shitty carbs sucked rings were half shot missing he muffler.... al sorts of crap and there was a massive dent in the fins so the thing could never run for more than 3-5 mins befor overheating. so i let it burn out. That engin has seen its days.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah when its more money to fix then buying a new or gently used one, have fun.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

ohh ile have fun alright.  tieing an old engin so it gose full boar and throwing it off a realy big cliff. that always ends well. But remember wear eye protection because shit will fly (piston, rings all sorts of stuff) trust me i know.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, try that with a pos honda, ol roper there did that. me i did it to a pos tec, little peice of crap didn't want to run for more then 3 min. ok well checked every thing and i mean everything, so i decided, screw this if i want a new engine i'll buy one instead of making this one new, i was cheaper to buy new. well ok knocked a hole in the side and let the oil drain, poured petroleum jelly in to give it a running chance, ripped the gov. to hell and started it and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr bbooooooooooooooooooooom.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

lol i got an idea for a good post.


----------

